# Best Subs For Magnepan 3.7s



## BMackin (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi everyone,

This is my first post to the forums. These forums look like a great place for audio aficionados.

I'm looking for a sub (or a pair) that would best compliment my Magnepan 3.7s. I am loving the new speakers but they lack a little something in the bottom end, especially for movies. With my EQ flat they seem to get a bit weak anywhere below 60-70Hz (although I'm just guessing). When I use the EQ on my preamp to boost the bass +8db they respond amazingly well, but still get weak at around maybe 35-40Hz (again just a guess). The Magnepan 3.7s are amazingly fast, clear and detailed with a wonderfully accurate sound stage. Everything I've read, says they are very difficult to match with a subwoofer because they make most subwoofers sound sloppy in comparison.

I'm only in the beginning phase of my research, but it sounds like I should be looking for a subwoofer that is extremely fast, clean and detailed with plenty of power for high volume listening levels. I listen to all sorts of music from Indie Rock to Jazz, but I also very much enjoy the big movie experience where you feel the explosions.  I've set a budget of $2000 - $3000 but only if that will give me what I'm looking for.

The Martin Logan Descent i has caught my attention, but as I mentioned I am only in the beginning phases of my research. I've heard many good things about Velodyne subs, and I've heard the top of the line JL Audio sub (the name escapes me at the moment) is probably what would sound the best, but with a cost of $12,000 it is well out of my price range.

I look forward to hearing everyone's thoughts!


----------



## Binary (Nov 23, 2009)

The beast by JL that youre thinking of is the Gotham.

Honestly, you're really gonna have a hard time finding a commerical sub that will keep up with the magnepans. I'd recommend a DIY subwoofer, or a pair of subwoofers if it fits the price range.

A good pair of 12" diy subwoofers would cost about $1000 materials/amp/drivers/sub eq. I'd recommend the CSS trio 12 as the driver, and there are a few designs that will be able to keep up to the magnepans already tried and tested. But if you have the knowhow and time, i'd recommend the Trio12 Front loaded horn.

A pair of those with a subwoofer EQ (the DSpeaker module from CSS would work perfectly), would beat the output of the JL audio Gotham hands down, but be larger.
Once you end up on the high end, DIY will beat out High-end pricing and usually the same performance or better can be had.

This is what you'd need, Its basically a hand-holders introduction to building this design.

http://creativesound.ca/details.php?model=TRIO12HORNKIT

As far as amps go, most people use a Pro-sound amplifier as they are cheap and have a ton of clean output, But with horns you'd need 100w/side to have it unbearably loud.

Best of luck, whatever you decide. I'd still want to save $11,000 to beat the output of the gotham, Personally.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

> Honestly, you're really gonna have a hard time finding a commerical sub that will keep up with the magnepans.


I can't agree.

Rythmik is one of the only subs around $1000 which is capable of keeping up with Magnepans. These sealed, low-Q, servo controlled subs are a very good match for the quasi-ribbon speakers. A pair of F12s would mate extremely well with the 3.7s. If you have a larger room or need higher SPLs then a pair of F15HPs might be in order.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

What about SVS or HSU? In my opinion any quality sub properly setup will suit just about any main speaker getup.:T


----------



## BMackin (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks for all the great information!

It sounds like I need to start auditioning some of the subs on mention here. Hopefully I can find some places here in Australia where I can audition these subs.

I like the look of the Rythmik F12SE and at that price I could afford 2 of them. I am also interested in hearing what the JL Audio Fathom f112 and f113 sound like, they seem to get excellent reviews consistently. I had never heard of the HSU and SVS subs so I will definitely give them a listen as well.

Thanks for the information regarding DIY subs. I had a lot of fun reading about the Trio 12, even if it is a bit big for my room. Since I think I'd like to audition a sub before I buy it and would like something with a nice finish on it I might stick with a commercial sub. Too bad because I do enjoy projects like this. 

As I continue doing research it seems many people are recommending subs that are servo controlled and sealed, with somewhat smaller drivers to provide quick response. Does it sound like I'm on the right path? I look forward to hearing everyones thoughts. I'd especially love to hear from anyone that has experience matching subs with quasi-ribbon or electrostatic speakers.

Cheers!


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Sealed, low-Q, servo-controlled subwoofers are what I'd recommend for quasi-ribbon or planar speakers. I have Magnepan MMGs with the Magnestand modification and have done extensive research before choosing a Rythmik F12.

http://www.indiespinzone.com/magnestand.html


----------



## Superior Audio (Feb 27, 2008)

Really, most any DECENT, PORTED sub will make you very happy over nothing at all. While I strongly agree that one or 2 DIY subs are the route to go, I also strongly disagree that they will cost anywhere close to $1000. See my signature. These DIY subs would be EXACTLY what you are looking for and a *pair* can be had for about $650-$700 and will blow you away both for movies AND music.:hsd: Cheaper even still if you wait for the Parts Express tent sale held every summer.:clap:


----------



## irvrobinson (Nov 16, 2011)

I recommend the following:

1. Buy one Velodyne DD10+ or DD12+ subwoofer. Either should fit in your budget for actual selling price from an authorized dealer.

2. Use the amps in two-channel mode, not bridged. Use one amp to vertically bi-amp each speaker.

3. Run a direct connection from the preamp to one channel of each amp. Use the output of that channel to power the tweeter sections of the 3.7s.

4. Run another output from the preamp (use a Y-cable adapter if the preamp doesn't have two outputs) to the inputs of the subwoofer.

5. Use the High-Pass outputs of the subwoofer to feed the other channel of the amps, and connect these channels to the woofer sections of the 3.7.

The end result will be incredible bass, at least as compared to the 3.7s alone, and the woofer sections of the 3.7s will perform much better once relieved of the two or three lowest octaves, depending on how the Velodyne's parameters are set. You might even get a Velodyne dealer to loan you a sample to try out before you buy. (Recommended whenever Maggies are involved.)


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Glad you could join us, irvrobinson!


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

irvrobinson said:


> I recommend the following:
> 
> 1. Buy one Velodyne DD10+ or DD12+ subwoofer. Either should fit in your budget for actual selling price from an authorized dealer.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a plan! 

Another sealed, low-Q, servo-controlled option. I went Rythmik because I didn't have the extra $3000.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

People have been successfully pairing Velodyne and Maggies for many years. I like the Rythmik option, too. I friend brought his Rythmik sealed 15" over to my house and I liked what I heard, no overhang to speak of. I think it would also be a good match for Maggies.


----------



## BMackin (Nov 10, 2011)

irvrobinson said:


> I recommend the following:
> 
> 1. Buy one Velodyne DD10+ or DD12+ subwoofer. Either should fit in your budget for actual selling price from an authorized dealer.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the setup ideas. Unfortunately the new .7 series Magnepan speakers (1.7s & 3.7s) no longer provide connections for bi-amping or separation of the tweeter and bass sections of the speaker.

I have heard several recommendations for the Velodyne DD10+ & DD12+ subs. They sound like a very good sub, so I will definitely audition them before making a purchase.


----------



## BMackin (Nov 10, 2011)

tesseract said:


> People have been successfully pairing Velodyne and Maggies for many years. I like the Rythmik option, too. I friend brought his Rythmik sealed 15" over to my house and I liked what I heard, no overhang to speak of. I think it would also be a good match for Maggies.


Yes I am very interested in the Rythmik subs. They are incredibly well priced, which means I could afford to purchase 2. Unfortunately there are no dealers here in Australia where I can audition them, and I'm not sure I could buy a speaker (of any sort) without hearing it first. I've been talking to the owner of a local audiophile store and he is also very intrigued. Fingers crossed he will order one I can audition.


----------



## irvrobinson (Nov 16, 2011)

BMackin said:


> Thanks for the setup ideas. Unfortunately the new .7 series Magnepan speakers (1.7s & 3.7s) no longer provide connections for bi-amping or separation of the tweeter and bass sections of the speaker.


How annoying! I was wondering about that, because the owners manual I found online didn't make any mention of two sets of terminals as the .6 series.


----------



## rotfan (Feb 19, 2011)

BMackin said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This is my first post to the forums. These forums look like a great place for audio aficionados.
> 
> ...


The best subwoofer for the Magnepan 3.7's is the Magneplanar Tympani IV bass
panels. These will respond down to below 30 hz with real authority. I use the 
Magneplanar tympani IV's with Martin Logan Summits and these speakers are awesome.

Here is two systems utilizing the Magneplanar tympani IV's


----------



## BMackin (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi,

I know it's been quite a long time since I initially made this post, but I thought I would update everyone with my findings. Even though it was a bit more than I originally budgeted, I finally decided on a JL Audio Fathom f113. With so many excellent reviews I thought it was worth a try. I'm happy to report that I've had excellent results. I purchased the f113 about a year ago. It took a few months to get the integration just right, but I finally got exactly what I was looking for. With the sub properly integrated, the rumbling bass of movie explosions came to life, electric bass guitars had more presence and bass drums had that slight extra punch to them. Most often these were subtle differences, but they definitely made the listening experience more enjoyable.

Cheers,
B. Mackin


----------



## Saturn94 (Jun 8, 2013)

BMackin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I know it's been quite a long time since I initially made this post, but I thought I would update everyone with my findings. Even though it was a bit more than I originally budgeted, I finally decided on a JL Audio Fathom f113. With so many excellent reviews I thought it was worth a try. I'm happy to report that I've had excellent results. I purchased the f113 about a year ago. It took a few months to get the integration just right, but I finally got exactly what I was looking for. With the sub properly integrated, the rumbling bass of movie explosions came to life, electric bass guitars had more presence and bass drums had that slight extra punch to them. Most often these were subtle differences, but they definitely made the listening experience more enjoyable.
> 
> ...


I love it when members return to post the results of their search.  Personally I find it helpful when I'm researching.

All to often people will ask about options then disappear. We never hear what they decide to get and what the results were.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Yes, thanks for getting back to us, BMackin. I'm glad you found a solution that works for you, the JL sub is a worthy addition to the magnificent Maggies.


----------

